#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Hey Travel buddies! How many of you are interested to visit sinharaja forest👿?

## Dhiya

Sinharaja forest is the one of the natioal forest for wild animals in Srilanka. That you know already about that but now we have planned to go a trip to sinharaja forest with 25 friends of mine from colombo on 12th of june 2018. How many of you are interested to join with me? Feel comfortable to come with us. Are you interested to visit scary wild animals? Are youa bird watcher? How many of you are interested in wildlife photography? Then join with us. Did anyone visit there already? Is there any advices for us when we visit that place? Is there any scary incidents happened there? Some of our friends are saying that the place is just a road and that is not a best place to visit and get fun with your guys. Is it true? Hey, again I'm asking you all to join with us on this weekend. Gonna enjoy😎😎😎

----------


## Bhavya

> Sinharaja forest is the one of the natioal forest for wild animals in Srilanka. That you know already about that but now we have planned to go a trip to sinharaja forest with 25 friends of mine from colombo on 12th of june 2018. How many of you are interested to join with me? Feel comfortable to come with us. Are you interested to visit scary wild animals? Are youa bird watcher? How many of you are interested in wildlife photography? Then join with us. Did anyone visit there already? Is there any advices for us when we visit that place? Is there any scary incidents happened there? Some of our friends are saying that the place is just a road and that is not a best place to visit and get fun with your guys. Is it true? Hey, again I'm asking you all to join with us on this weekend. Gonna enjoy


Dhiya you asked it in a wrong time , I love to join you but I can't because i got ankle sprain 3 weeks back, And I am not cure yet  :Frown: , Don't forget share the pictures here.Atleast I can enjoy the pictures, Have A fun filled trip buddy  :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Really sorry to hear your situation, Get well soon bhavya. Join with me in upcoming trips. I am expecting you in ipcoming trips. Sure, I'll share our best pictures with you.

----------


## Medusa

I have already joined the team. So this week end gonna be awesome. after i finished the trekking i will try to share the experience with you guys.

----------


## Dhiya

Hey Medusa, Can you share your experience with our guys? From my view, There is no more interesting places in sinharaja forest. We just enjoyed ourselves with our friends gang. We saw some species of trees and also some reptiles. Otherwise, Sinharaja forest bathing place is the best place to enjoy there. There are lot of leeches in sinharaja forest. Really, We were irritated by those leeches. So, Don't forget to bring salt with you guys. That is the best preventing method from those leeches. This is not a wow place to enjoy. Just you vcan visit the largest rainforest in Sri Lanka and also you can add this place in your travel diary.
Advice: If you want to visit all places then arrange a trip advisor in the front of the forest entrance. That may help you for the best trip.

----------


## Moana

> Sinharaja forest is the one of the natioal forest for wild animals in Srilanka. That you know already about that but now we have planned to go a trip to sinharaja forest with 25 friends of mine from colombo on 12th of june 2018. How many of you are interested to join with me? Feel comfortable to come with us. Are you interested to visit scary wild animals? Are youa bird watcher? How many of you are interested in wildlife photography? Then join with us. Did anyone visit there already? Is there any advices for us when we visit that place? Is there any scary incidents happened there? Some of our friends are saying that the place is just a road and that is not a best place to visit and get fun with your guys. Is it true? Hey, again I'm asking you all to join with us on this weekend. Gonna enjoy


So how was the experience Dhiya? Could you explain to us or share us your experience?

----------

